# Mean something to someone



## Roy776

Hello everyone.
I would like to know how one could express this in polish?
The only option I know, that gets closer to it is (for example) *Wiesz ile naprawdę dla mnie jesteś warta?*, and I'm not even sure if this could be said like this.

2 sentences that come to my mind would be:
*You mean the world to me.*
*Do you know how much you mean to me?* (Translation of the polish sentence above).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thomas1

Roy776 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I would like to know how one could express this in polish?
> The only option I know, that gets closer to it is (for example) *Wiesz ile naprawdę dla mnie jesteś warta?*, and I'm not even sure if this could be said like this.
> I would suggest the following word order, however:
> Wiesz ile naprawdę jesteś dla mnie warta?
> 
> 2 sentences that come to my mind would be:
> *You mean the world to me.* Jesteś dla mnie całym światem. or a bit adapted version: Świata poza Tobą nie widzę.
> *Do you know how much you mean to me?* (Translation of the polish sentence above).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I guess there will be many translations depending on the context.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Roy776 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I would like to know how one could express this in polish?
> The only option I know, that gets closer to it is (for example) *Wiesz ile naprawdę dla mnie jesteś warta?*, and I'm not even sure if this could be said like this.
> 
> 2 sentences that come to my mind would be:
> *You mean the world to me.*
> *Do you know how much you mean to me?* (Translation of the polish sentence above).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 I would rather say "Czy wiesz ile dla mnie znaczysz" to my girlfriend. 
*... ile naprawdę dla mnie jesteś warta* implies a material value, even directly in money. It might be said to a female employee that brings your company a high income. The answer might be: 'I know, and I expect you to rise my salary.'


----------



## Roy776

Oh, okay. Thank you very much, both of you.
Of course, it is not meant to imply a monetary value. I just thought of "wart", because I heard it in the song Jeszcze o nas by Łukasz Zagrobelny, where he sings *Choć bez ciebie mój świat nagle traci najmniejszy sens i nic nie jestem wart.*
Well, I want to say this sentence to a girl that I really like, as you may already have noticed. It should be *If you just knew how much you really mean to me...*.
So would *Jeśli tylko wiedziałabyś ile naprawdę dla mnie znaczysz...*, as Ben Jamin said, be fine?


----------



## Thomas1

> *Jeśli tylko wiedziałabyś ile naprawdę dla mnie znaczysz...*


It is fine, but I think I'd be more likely to say:
Gdybyś tylko wiedziała ile naprawdę dla mnie znaczysz. 
I don't find, however, anything wrong in your version.

As to 'wart' I don't think that there should be any confusion with the monetary meaning of this word. We also use it in a figurative way (cf. kobieta grzechu warta, wartościowy, the last one by the way has also two meanings). Taking the context into account, everyone will understand it with the  intended meaning.


----------



## Roy776

Okay, thanks. But now I'm again a little bit confused about the Gdyby in this sentence. What exact meaning does it give to the sentence? You say my version is fine, but you'd prefer the other. Is it just native intuition or is there some additional, (maybe even better) meaning with this word in there?


----------



## Thomas1

I think it may be a personal preference, Roy.
Although, the sentence you're trying to say sounds quite tentative, and 'gdyby' sounds to me a tad more tetative than 'jeśli'. Also, we very often use 'gdyby tylko' in Polish, 'jeśli tylko + conditional' is less frequent to my experience (but used). You may want to wait for other contributors' opinions.


----------



## Roy776

Okay, I understand now. Thank you very much.


----------

